# Evercalm deer scent



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just bought evercalm to try out on Monday. Reviews seem pretty good. Anyone use it in ohio?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, best cover/calming scent I've ever used. It doesn't necessarily bring in more deer but they will get close and not have a care in the world.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Yes, best cover/calming scent I've ever used. It doesn't necessarily bring in more deer but they will get close and not have a care in the world.


X2, I had deer come in and bed down a couple of different times. Made a believer of me.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been using it for 3 or 4 years and have all positive feedback for you. Even cautious or spooky deer seem to relax and continue doing what they were doing. This being said, I do everything possible to be scent free, using rubber gloves from the dryer to climbing my tree stand and spraying down constantly.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have used it the past two seasons and agree with what the others said.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just ordered the pkg of evercalm and vs1. Soon as I get it will be first time ever used in this area so I will have results in a week or so.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've heard reviews both positive and negative. I'd just say be judicious in how you use it. Follow the instructions. Too many folks are in the "if a little is good, then more must be better" camp! Ain't necessarily so.

Way back in the day I had a young buck walk dead into the scent cone of an area that I had doctored up pretty good! All 4 feet left the ground like he had received an electric shock, and he quit the area pretty quickly!

I've never forgotten that lesson. A little scent can go a long way!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> I've heard reviews both positive and negative. I'd just say be judicious in how you use it. Follow the instructions. Too many folks are in the "if a little is good, then more must be better" camp! Ain't necessarily so.
> 
> Way back in the day I had a young buck walk dead into the scent cone of an area that I had doctored up pretty good! All 4 feet left the ground like he had received an electric shock, and he quit the area pretty quickly!
> 
> I've never forgotten that lesson. A little scent can go a long way!


Evercalm is hard to overuse. I use it sparingly since it's 20$ for a stick


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I swear by it
Usually I put some on the bottoms of my boots before I walk in then maybe a quick swipe the tree when I get in my stand. As others have said don’t over do it


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

100% scent free better than any scent. When in doubt go undetectable as much as possible


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

caseyroo said:


> 100% scent free better than any scent. When in doubt go undetectable as much as possible


How do you know if you're 100% scent free?..trying to go scent free is just as much of a crapshoot...I usually just go with a light cover scent of either fox piss or doe in heat...I'd rather put that scent out than wonder if I'm scent free...its all a crock anyway...been proven.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Baking soda, rubber boats, and storage bags... better than any piss, or wafer scents.dont wear your clothes in the car, dress in the field, and something Dead down wind that is a plant base elimination


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using Deer Dander for years. Never had a reason to switch, because it just plain works.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

sliver138 said:


> Just bought evercalm to try out on Monday. Reviews seem pretty good. Anyone use it in ohio?


tried it this year after reading good reports. I have 2 ladder stands and 1 ground blind where I hunt. I tried it at each spot while hunting and now the deer have disappeared and no fresh tracks on the trails. I think it scared them off. Probably stop using it .


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Update: Before walking into woods my dad and both put ever calm on our boots and I put some on my legs. When I got to my area I put it on two trees. I gave my dad the stick and he walked to the other ridge and placed it on some trees. While sitting by my tree I noticed ticks walking all over my pants and boots. I probably flicked 20 ticks off of me. Smelling like a deer has its down falls I guess. After being freaked out about all the ticks I decided to take a walk over to dad. I got 20 yards and saw a doe just walking along with not a care in the world. She gave me a broad side shot and was able to get my second deer this year. Evercalm seemed to work for both deer and ticks.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I got in my Ever calm last friday. I went out and threw up a new set and put down a couple hundred pounds of hog county and then marked 4 trees like a perimeter around the bait where the camera is.....deer before would come in eat real quick and leave.....now I have deer staying for ever....almost annoying because I keep getting pics text to me thinking it could be a new giant and its the same deer devouring....not a care in the world....lightly sparring and so forth. Two days later I hunted my blind......put out ever calm on two tree's on my way in that were upwind from me and then kept open the container and put it by the window in my blind because I did not have a favorable wind. I had a buck less than 10' from my blind directly downwind for at least 20 minutes until dark with zero concerns. Im a huge believer! I want to try the VS1 tomorrow because the second rut has started in my woods again and see if I can get lucky.


----------



## rooster85 (May 21, 2013)

I just started using it this year, so far it seems to be doing pretty good for me. I know a lot of guys that swear by it.


----------

